# Browning 41 Action Express



## SOSARMS (Apr 1, 2011)

A while back i purchased at auction a 41AE conversion kit for a Browning semi auto. While i don't know what model it fits. Recently, i purchased a new Hi Power with 4 5/8 barrel in 9mm. I removed the slide and compared the 2 barrels. They both appeared to be identical with the exception that the barrel on the 41 was approx 1 inch longer. I installed it anyway to see if it fit and everything seemed OK. Just am uncomfortable with the extra barrel sticking out. Is there another Browning that i should have used that has the same barrel configuration ? Have not shot it, and don't expect to until i get positive feedback from someone in the know. Any help would be appreciated !
SOSARMS


----------

